# Need help with Identiication



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, my LFS doesnt know what it is so they gave it to me for 10 bucks, Its obviously not a RB, but i'm not sure what it is. Any help is appriciated. I got the best pictures I could. Ill try and post some better pics soon. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Hard to tell because its so small but its obviously a serrasalmus.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

first pic enlarged to me looks like a juvi rhom. Best guesstimate i can give.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> first pic enlarged to me looks like a juvi rhom. Best guesstimate i can give.


Either that or a sanchezi....regardless, 10 bucks is a steal.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd say sanchezi, if not then a rhom, but pretty sures its a san. Yup, 10 bucks is a steal.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Hahahah. You are one lucky person for getting that guy for only $10 bucks. I bought mine babby piranha when it was only an inch for 20 bucks. I think that your piranha is a rhom. Mine is now about 3 1/2" now with the same red/orange anal fin, slight yellow/orange on the gill plates, with the same types of spots and tail fin is darker towards the body but at times you can see the dark ban on edge of the tail. If can't see the dark ban on the tail fin then it will develope later. The eyes are still very clear white. Other photos will really help out as well.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

could be rhom, sanchezi, or compressus, too small to tell yet.

i just gave away that exact same type of piranha yesterday


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like what my sanchezi looked like at that size, and there is no prominent tailfin band so i am leaning towards sanchezi.


----------

